# Recipes please for quorn 'chicken' fillets



## Carina1962 (May 18, 2011)

Has anyone got any ways for me to cook quorn 'chicken' fillets?  I have a bag in the freezer but am lost for ideas how to cook them apart from just cooking in the oven


----------



## David H (May 18, 2011)

carina62 said:


> Has anyone got any ways for me to cook quorn 'chicken' fillets?  I have a bag in the freezer but am lost for ideas how to cook them apart from just cooking in the oven



Try this video recipe + there's lot's of other quorn related video recipes.
*http://www.videojug.com/film/sweet-and-sour-quorn-fillets*

Check out all the possibilities *HERE*


----------



## AlisonM (May 19, 2011)

As a carnivore, I've never tried them but I imagine you could do almost anything you would do with 'real' chicken. Curry, casserole. One thing I like is to make a pasta salad (not much pasta, loads of salad), with a mustard vinaigrette:

Ingredients, feeds four

2 large chicken breasts (or Quorn!) cut into strips
1 crushed clove of garlic (optional)
1 or two courgettes, sliced
About a teacup of (uncooked) pasta per person, I use shells normally
Your own choice of salad ingredients, I like rocket and endive in mine along with chopped peppers, onion or shallot and toms.
A little oil for cooking
1 generous tablespoon Dijon mustard
Salt & pepper to taste (add at the end)

The Dressing

2 parts good olive oil
1 part Balsamic vinegar
2 tsp Dijon mustard
Pinch of salt and pepper

Method

Put the pasta into boiling water to cook following instructions on the packet. Heat a little oil in a large frying pan and stir in the garlic and mustard. Add the courgette slices and brown them, then set them aside on a plate while you add the chicken/quorn and cook through. Put the courgettes back in the pan to warm through (they should still have a bit of bite).

While the chicken/quorn is cooking, assemble the salad leaves and put all the dressing ingedients in an airtight jar (I find an empty herb jar works well). Now get out the Buddy Holly, or Elvis and shake, rattle and roll till the dressing is well mixed together.

Once everything is ready, mix all the cooked and salad bits together in a big bowl, put the dressing in a bottle or jug and let folk pour over as much as they choose. 

Tip, if you're going to have the chicken/quorn and pasta while they're still hot, don't add the salad ingredients or dressing till you get to the table as they'll lose flavour andfgo limp. This is a good picnic dish though, so you can have it cold as well, just keep the dressing separate till you're ready to eat or it will vanish into the pasta.


----------



## SusieGriff (May 19, 2011)

Hi !  I'm all for the quick and easy life, I use quorn chicken style pieces, saute'd with olive oil, then tossed in with a stir fry mix, (from asda) add a stir fry sauce of your choice, serve with rice. hey presto !! delicious dinner, no fat, and no meat!!!


----------

